# Ludwig Bike And Sunshine Trike At Local Antique Store



## Evans200 (Jul 17, 2016)

One block away from my place. Ludwig 20" boys bike. Skiptooth, seiss light, horn tank, solid white tires, looks complete, maybe very old house paint job, $395
Also a Sunshine tricycle, looks all OG, missing one pedal $95

I have no connection or knowledge of either piece, just throwing it up here. I have more pics, sorry bout quality, best I could do. If interested, I can connect you to the antique store.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm thinking over the money on both. I would be curious about the pedal car but judging by their bike prices I'm guessing, it too,is over the money. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 17, 2016)

I see the one Murray Ohio hub cap showing on the pedal car in a photo. That's the first Ludwig bicycle I believe I've ever seen.

Dave


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 17, 2016)

ridingtoy said:


> I see the one Murray Ohio hub cap showing on the pedal car in a photo. That's the first Ludwig bicycle I believe I've ever seen.
> 
> Dave



The same vendor has a Murray pedal car too, think it's called a sadface. I've never seen a Ludwig either. I'm guessing pre war, but not sure.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2016)

The bike looks post war to me. I've seen Ludwig badges on Huffmans. V/r Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 20, 2016)

Hey Al, you sure that Ludwig is a 20"?  The tank doesn't appear to fit that frame either.  Kinda cool though.

Mike


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 22, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> Hey Al, you sure that Ludwig is a 20"?  The tank doesn't appear to fit that frame either.  Kinda cool though.
> 
> Mike



Yep, 20" tires. Still for sale as of 20 minutes ago.


----------

